# It's time to cut!!!



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,

it's time for me to cutting after 6 months of bulking.

My stats:

Height 181cm

Weight 88Kg

BF 16%

Drugs: 300 TestE + 400TrenE weekly

Maintenance calorie 3200Kcal target is 2800Kcal and planning to reach 10%.

Hit the gym 5 times/week (4 Wendler style and 1 for arms) and 2 cardio LISS 2x30 mins

7:00AM EC Stack (20mg Ephe-150mg Caffeine)

7:30AM 5gr BCAA 4:1:1

7:35AM Workout

8:30AM Post Workout Meal = 40gr Whey + 250gr Banana + 5gr Creatine

10:00AM 150gr Greek yogurt + 20gr Blueberry

13:00PM 150 Rice Cake + 400gr Cottage Cheese + 250gr Bulgur and Quinoa + 120gr Peas

17:00PM 150gr Greek yogurt + 20gr Blueberry

20:00PM 150 Rice Cake + 250gr Soymeat + 250gr Spinach + 10gr Cashew Nuts

Macro: Carbs 400gr - Proteins 212gr - Fats 35gr

Do you have any advise?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Fat is too low imo. Keep protein high. If you need to drop further cals take from carbs.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Fat is too low imo. Keep protein high. If you need to drop further cals take from carbs.


 I could increase fat to 40-50gr, what do you think?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

u2pride said:


> I could increase fat to 40-50gr, what do you think?


 Yeah better than 35g. Protein is fine. Like I said I'd suggest any further cal reduction take it from carbs.

Looks like you're clued up on your maintenance cals etc so should go well buddy.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah better than 35g. Protein is fine. Like I said I'd suggest any further cal reduction take it from carbs.
> 
> Looks like you're clued up on your maintenance cals etc so should go well buddy.


 Is it post workout meal right for you?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Is it post workout meal right for you?


 You could do with higher gi carbs than bananas for getting the spike if you actually think it makes a difference, I have a shake with milk and a bag of skittles which are more or less all sugar, measured and weighed ready to go and taste nice

but, and it's a big but I've never actually seen any evidence the anabolic window is anymore than bro science

plus fats are way too low for me, 20% normally works cutting, 25% bulking

i make your cals 2765 plus a bit for fibre, but I'd aim for 550 cals give or take from decent fats which I make to be 61g off the top of my head?


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks superdrol

I keep the fats low because take fish oil too (3gr daily) and respond better with low fat (I tried keto, my worst choice...)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> thanks superdrol
> 
> I keep the fats low because take fish oil too (3gr daily) and respond better with low fat (I tried keto, my worst choice...)


 Just include them as three grams of fat in your my fitness pal


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Today early morning 86Kg :mellow:

Maybe I have to up calories to 2900Kcal...or no?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Today early morning 86Kg :mellow:
> 
> Maybe I have to up calories to 2900Kcal...or no?


 Dropping cals you will notice a somewhat decent drop in weight, tends to be water and less food etc.

Typically when I jump from a bulk to a cut overnight by day 7 I've dropped almost half a stone

.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Dropping cals you will notice a somewhat decent drop in weight, tends to be water and less food etc.
> 
> Typically when I jump from a bulk to a cut overnight by day 7 I've dropped almost half a stone
> 
> .


 Ok I'll stay to 2800Kcal for 2 weeks checking the weight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Ok I'll stay to 2800Kcal for 2 weeks checking the weight.


 Best way you have time - worst thing you can do is have them too low to start with, will just crash and burn :thumbup1:


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

AestheticManlet said:


> Best way you have time - worst thing you can do is have them too low to start with, will just crash and burn :thumbup1:


 I'll stick to 2850Kcal


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Today 85.1kg

I 'll stick to 2800kcal but if in the middle of the week the weight will drop again, I'm going to raise Kcal a little bit (2900kcal).

what did you think?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Today 85.1kg
> 
> I 'll stick to 2800kcal but if in the middle of the week the weight will drop again, I'm going to raise Kcal a little bit (2900kcal).
> 
> what did you think?


 You keep adjusting way too quickly, pick one and stick to it otherwise there's no consistency


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> You keep adjusting way too quickly, pick one and stick to it otherwise there's no consistency


 I know superdrol, but -3kgs in 10 days I think it's too much.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> I know superdrol, but -3kgs in 10 days I think it's too much.


 If you think that's all fat loss your not on the right bus! You'll lose a load of water in the first week, it's not uncommon to lose 5+kg in the first week in the transition from bulking to cutting, you first said I'll stick to 2850, then next post you said you'd done 2800 but you were going to stick to 2900

youve not lost 3kg of fat and muscle! Stick to 2800 and go with that and don't change it weekly, your gonna end up to yo-yoing all over the shop! Have you never dieted before? Genuine question because it seems like you haven't??


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> If you think that's all fat loss your not on the right bus! You'll lose a load of water in the first week, it's not uncommon to lose 5+kg in the first week in the transition from bulking to cutting, you first said I'll stick to 2850, then next post you said you'd done 2800 but you were going to stick to 2900
> 
> youve not lost 3kg of fat and muscle! Stick to 2800 and go with that and don't change it weekly, your gonna end up to yo-yoing all over the shop! Have you never dieted before? Genuine question because it seems like you haven't??


 Yes I have dieted many times but never geared, maybe that could be my problem.

Anyway I'll stick to 2800, but difference with 2900 it's very small, don't you think?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Yes I have dieted many times but never geared, maybe that could be my problem.
> 
> Anyway I'll stick to 2800, but difference with 2900 it's very small, don't you think?


 No, 100 calories can be the difference between losing and not, stick to one for two weeks like you said, personally I leave it longer as you shed loads of water, then actually work out what your rate of weight loss is properly!


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,

after 3 months on cutting I have lost 10Kgs and that my condition (could you estimate %BF?).

Now I am stick to 2200Kcal, never binge or refeed and I would like to know if reverse dieting or keep losing a few more pounds.

What do you advise me?

@Sparkey @dtlv @Ultrasonic @ElChapo you are welcome!!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

15% ish.

Only you can decide what you want bud!

If you wan't to be more ripped for the summer, keep cutting.

If you want to add some muscle, then lean bulk.

One thing I would say, you would be amazed how much better you would look with a deep tan!

Get some MT2 and get on the beds :thumb

@superdrol?


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> 15% ish.
> 
> Only you can decide what you want bud!
> 
> ...


 Ok, I thought to extend cutting until 12-13%.

About my tan, you are right, I'm white like snow 

ATM I'm losing 0,7kg week then I should reach 12-13% in 2-3 weeks, right?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Ok, I thought to extend cutting until 12-13%.
> 
> About my tan, you are right, I'm white like snow
> 
> ATM I'm losing 0,7kg week then I should reach 12-13% in 2-3 weeks, right?


 Depending on where you hold fat if any you might be 14-16% your obliques don't look particularly lean but it may be your build and that they aren't pronounced,

id probably say allow double that to lose maybe 2-3% and then re evaluate as you'll be losing water with fat too to a degrees

your going the right way though so crack on and keep going until you look how you want! Nice job so far!


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Depending on where you hold fat if any you might be 14-16% your obliques don't look particularly lean but it may be your build and that they aren't pronounced,
> 
> id probably say allow double that to lose maybe 2-3% and then re evaluate as you'll be losing water with fat too to a degrees
> 
> your going the right way though so crack on and keep going until you look how you want! Nice job so far!


 Thanks @superdrol

do you think a refeed every 7 days or a week at maintenance (2800Kcal) could be positive for my mental health (and fat loss)?


----------



## SubaruSTI (Apr 16, 2018)

would be good to see what you looked like before loosing 10kgs.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

SubaruSTI said:


> would be good to see what you looked like before loosing 10kgs.


 Hi Subaru, I'm sorry but I don't have any picture about me 10kgs ago (and maybe it's better...)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

u2pride said:


> Thanks @superdrol
> 
> do you think a refeed every 7 days or a week at maintenance (2800Kcal) could be positive for my mental health (and fat loss)?


 @Sparkey has more practical advice and experience than me on this buddy, I suspect it wouldn't hurt and would keep you sane!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

u2pride said:


> Thanks @superdrol
> 
> do you think a refeed every 7 days or a week at maintenance (2800Kcal) could be positive for my mental health (and fat loss)?


 If you feel you need a refeed day psychologically, then yes definitely do it, however it will set you back a few days with the gained water weight from the carbs.

If you are just cutting (because you can) or for a holiday, then that doesn't matter anyway.

For your refeed day I would just eat at maintenance calories.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

u2pride said:


> Hi all,
> 
> after 3 months on cutting I have lost 10Kgs and that my condition (could you estimate %BF?).
> 
> ...


 So, looking back to your posts from feb when you started cutting you listed your stats as 88kg and 16% b/fat. How did you get that 16% b/fat measurement?

I would say (and it's a very rough guess) you are at around 13% now. I'm willing to bet though that, if you are now at 78kg after losing 10kg, you were higher than 16% when you started because 16% b/fat at 88kg means only holding around 16kg of bodyfat - if you'd have lost say 8kg fat and 2kg lean mass (which is probably about the right ratio of loss for most people when they cut) then you'd only have 8kg b/fat left and look even leaner than you do.

All of that said though, I wouldn't worry too much about the accurate value for your body fat percentage. The important thing is where you are at visually, and whether you are happy enough to change direction to a lean bulk.

Unless actually competing, the general goal for most non-competitive bodybuilders is to look good for as much of the year as possible. Some do this the old fashioned way by alternating aggressive cut and bulk phases, but most realize that to look best most of the time it's better to lean bulk and only do small cuts when necessary to pull it back.

Most people think that to start a lean bulk you need to get to the kind of shape you want to maintain, but generally it works better to get a little leaner than that first, so that the small amount of fat you do gain on a lean bulk mostly keeps you actually where you want to be rather than creeping towards being a little fatter than how you want to be. Starting leaner gives you some wiggle room, and also gives you a really good position to assess your symmetry and balance - the leaner you are, and the less obscured by fat you are, the easier it is to see exactly how well developed your body is.

So I'd say the decision to make the call on when to switch to lean bulking is up to you based on how you feel about how you look right now. If the condition you want to sit at for most of the year allows for a little extra smoothness then start lean bulking straight away. If you want to maintain the condition you have right now, or want to maintain an even leaner condition, then definitely cut more first.

IMO you look good, and could lean bulk from there or take it lower if you wished.

In regards to transitioning from cut to lean bulk, the reverse diet is not that likely to do some of the things it occasionally gets touted as doing - it won't boost your metabolism in any special way, nor will it allow you to maintain on higher calories. If you want to maintain on a higher energy intake, eat a high proportion of your kcal requirement from protein, and exercise a lot using higher volume training and include some cardio. What reverse dieting will do however is help you avoid overshooting your calories as you increase them and so help you avoid the possibility of adding a few lbs of fat that you don't want or need at the start of your lean bulk. By slowly increasing the kcals you gain a much clearer understanding of exactly what your energy requirements are in a far better and more accurate way than even the best estimate from a TDEE calculator/formula. For this reason alone I think a 4-6 week reverse diet can be a really smart way to transition to a mild energy excess for lean muscle building.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

dtlv said:


> So, looking back to your posts from feb when you started cutting you listed your stats as 88kg and 16% b/fat. How did you get that 16% b/fat measurement?
> 
> I would say (and it's a very rough guess) you are at around 13% now. I'm willing to bet though that, if you are now at 78kg after losing 10kg, you were higher than 16% when you started because 16% b/fat at 88kg means only holding around 16kg of bodyfat - if you'd have lost say 8kg fat and 2kg lean mass (which is probably about the right ratio of loss for most people when they cut) then you'd only have 8kg b/fat left and look even leaner than you do.
> 
> ...


 Damn! My fault, I wrote 16% but I would type 26%!!!

By the way I will keep cutting for 2 weeks trying to hit 12% (more or less) then reverse dieting.

This is my first time that I am so leaner and I have learned the lession.

Thanks all


----------



## SubaruSTI (Apr 16, 2018)

u2pride said:


> Hi Subaru, I'm sorry but I don't have any picture about me 10kgs ago (and maybe it's better...)


 yep no worries. anyhow you already look superlean in that pic. you weigh about the same as what I weigh now but I have more of a bulky look bar the slight belly and love handles. lol


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Just a few experiences:

- at the beginning I lost a lot of kgs, obviously water and glycogen

- I have added EC stack when hit 2400Kcal (I started cutting phase to 2800Kcal), 2 weeks on, 1 week off

- I added Yohimbine 2 weeks ago at 2200Kcal

- Cardio 2/3 times/week 30 minutes fast walk early morning

- Macro nutrient partition has been C/F/P 45%/20%/35% --> 225/45/180

- Gear: Test E 150ml/wk + Tren E 100 ml/wk

- Supps: Multi Vit, D3, Omega 3

I was very motivated, wanted to become as leaner as possible (my personal record was 20%  ) and I want to reach 12% to lean bulk.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Btw, 10kg dropped since feb is a decent cut, so well done on that. Good work. :thumb


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd say op is 10% to 12% I guess it varies with everyone. if op was 15% and hes 78kg, to get down to 8% you're looking at a loss of about 6-7kg (pure fat) I just don't see that much fat left on op just for 8%, I'd say just cut until you're happy op because people will always underestimate or overestimate your bodyfat and it's just a meaningless number that most people get wrong


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

S123 said:


> I'd say op is 10% to 12% I guess it varies with everyone. if op was 15% and hes 78kg, to get down to 8% you're looking at a loss of about 6-7kg (pure fat) I just don't see that much fat left on op just for 8%, I'd say just cut until you're happy op because people will always underestimate or overestimate your bodyfat and it's just a meaningless number that most people get wrong


 From yours estimate, I think that 13% could be a good one.

I will keep cutting for 2 weeks, just to leaner out another bit.

Ended, I'm putting myself in maintenance for one week at 2700kcals (lower end) and from there tuning to reach a truly maintenance in others 2 weeks.

From there I will built a lean bulk adding only 200kcals and assess when I need.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

u2pride said:


> From yours estimate, I think that 13% could be a good one.
> 
> I will keep cutting for 2 weeks, just to leaner out another bit.
> 
> ...


 https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.fitmatic.com/c/calculators


 I will have to take all measures and I will do it.

Thanks Sparkey


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have to end 1Kg of Instant Oats as soon as possible, what do you think about this post workout (I train early morning fasted):

30gr Vegan Whey (Pea, Rice and Hamp)

100gr Instant Oats Unflavoured

120gr Banana


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Today I have been started a maintenance week and this is the starting point:

78Kg x 181cm

Gear: TestC 200 - TrenE 100

Diet: 50C/30P/20F - 330/190/60 - 2600Kcal

Next monday I will decide if to continue or re-enter in cutting.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

u2pride said:


> I will have to take all measures and I will do it.
> 
> Thanks Sparkey


 @Sparkey today morning I have taken all measures and put on Fitmatic and these are the results:

BMI=23.81

FFMI=21.26 --> at 78Kg body fat should be 10.46% (like Marine Corps Wright)

LBM=69.84Kg

Here my measures:

Weight=78Kg

Age=38

Height=181cm

Waist=81cm

Hip=55cm

Neck=41cm

Abdomen=82cm

Wrist=18cm

Ankle=86cm


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

@Sparkey @superdrol @dtlv What do you think about?


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

u2pride said:


> @Sparkey @superdrol @dtlv What do you think about?


 One month in maintenance (3000kcal) while cut was 2300kcal.

Weight 80kg


----------

